# for those wanting new rats in Michigan:



## Ilovemybabyrats (Feb 5, 2013)

12 females, all pregnant, were dropped off at Christine's Critter Cafe and Hospice in Muskegon. They and their babies need homes.


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

Good lord! That is ridiculous! Do you happen to know why and how this happened?


----------



## Ilovemybabyrats (Feb 5, 2013)

No idea. I sponsor some rats through petfinder since I already have all the rats I can handle. I found them while looking through that.Probably a petstore family taht bred at will.


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

Wow. Bad news there.


----------

